# Froschgequake in Nachbars Teich



## Teichforum.info (28. Apr. 2004)

hi,
zunächst will ich mal sagen, dass ich keinen teich habe und auch generell nix dagegen habe.
nur das gequake rund um die uhr geht mir tierisch auf die nerven!!!!

der nachbar ist auch bereit etwas dagegen zu unternehmen, aber er weiß nicht was man da machen kann! ich weiß das zu schätzen, dass er was unternehmen will.

nun meine frage an euch, die vielleicht mit ähnlichen dingen konfrontiert wurden.
was kann man machen, um __ frösche von einem teich fernzhalten.



dieser traeth ist ernst gemeint. nicht das ihr meint, ich wollte euch verarschen.
ich melde mich nur nicht hier an, weil ich selbst keinen teich habe und mich das normal auch nicht intressiert!



trotzdem danke für eure hilfe!!!!
und zum dank, gibts ein kleines funpic! Viel Spass damit!





gruß
kaiserbazi, alias michel
meine homepage


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Apr. 2004)

ich glaube da kann man nicht viel gegen tun. es ist ja auch nicht das ganze jahr über :!: 

soweit ich weiß ist es auch verboten die tiere einzufangen und woanders auszusetzen :?


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Kaiserbazi,

also ehrlich gesagt, will ich Dir da nicht viel Hoffnung machen. Offensichtlich gefällt es den Fröschen an dem Teich des Nachbarn. Wahrscheinlich sind sie da geboren worden und werden, wenn man sie nicht 100 km weiter aussetzt, wohl auch wieder zurück kommen.
Selbst wenn man alle __ Frösche weit genug wegbringt, werden Neue den Teich finden und wenn es ihnen gefällt, sich auch da ansiedeln.
Also einen Tip, wie man einen Teich Froschunfreundlich gestaltet werde ich hier nicht abgeben.

Ist es denn wirklich so nervig, wenn ein paar Frösche quaken?
Ich meine irgendwo hier im Forum gelesen zu haben, dass es am nervigsten ist, wenn einzelne Frösche anfangen und wieder aufhören. Wenn es ein durchgängiges Konzert ist nervt es wohl nicht so.

Also ich finde Gequake schön und entspannend.


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Kaiserbazi,

wiso stört es dich, wenn __ Frösche quaken?

Würde sagen natur pur - oder? Die Frösche quacken ja  nicht ununterbrochen 24 Stunden / 365 Tage im Jahr.

Wenn ich  einen Gartenteich habe, muss ich auch damit rechnen das sich Lebewesen am Teich ansiedeln.Unter anderen auch Frösche!!

Was macht Ihr bei Vögel - die singen und zwitschern ! Stört das auch?

Lärm von Autos oder Industrie fände ich da viel schlimmer.

Fall´s Du und dein Nachbar ruhe wollt, würde ich sagen: Teich zuschütten-Aquarium kaufen.


*Nicht´s für ungut - aber so ist die Natur halt, macht halt manchmal Lärm*


Schöne Grüße Thorsten


Ps. Wäre froh, wenn sich bei mir Frösche zeigen würden


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Apr. 2004)

ich glaube wenn genügend fische die groß genug sind im teich wären würde sich so schnell kein frosch zeigen lassen.

sonst bestelle doch mal für ein wochenende einen storch, paß aber auf das er dir kein nachwuchs bringt


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Apr. 2004)

ihr könnt euch denken, dass mir die antworten ganz und garnicht gefallen!
aber ehrlich gesagt hab ich von freunden des teichbaus nichts anderes erwartet.

ich weiß, dass __ frösche unter schutz stehen und nicht gefangen werden sollen.
 aber vielleicht lass ich das dann mal meine katze machen. das is dann auch natur.   

nichts für ungut!
trotzdem danke.


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Gast,

nun wenn Du von uns nichts anders erwartet hast, warum fragst Du dann?


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Apr. 2004)

naja falk, das kann ich dir sagen...

vielleicht wär ja jemand dabei gewesen, der mir gesagt hätte, wie man einen teich froschunfreundlich gestaltet!
da is ja meines erachtens nichts dabei.
es sei denn, man ruiniert sich seinen ruf in diesem forum!  :razz:


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Michel,

auch wenn ich derartige Probleme nicht habe, so kann ich das doch etwas verstehen. Die einzelnen Menschen sind halt unterschiedlich und wenn man deswegen vielleicht nicht mehr schlafen kann, dann ist das schon etwas nervig. Micht stört beispielsweise etwas Fluglärm (bei Eltern in Berlin oder Schwiegereltern nahe FFM) wenig, dafür stört mich nachts da der Lärm von Autos oder Motorräder tierisch. Bei anderen ist es umgekehrt.

Ein hundertprozentiger Erfolg wird Euch ganz sicher nicht gelingen. Da hilft wirklich nur zuschütten. Erfahrung habe ich mit sowas auch nicht. Wenn sich Nachbarn beschweren dann würde ich vielleicht vorsichtig versuchen, bestehende Exemplare zu fangen und umzusiedeln (sehr schwierig). In der Laichzeit würde ich den Laich einsammeln und in einen anderen Tümpel umsiedeln und dann vielleicht komplett um den Teich oder um das Grundstück einen villeicht 0,5 Meter hohen feinen Maschendrahtzaun anlegen, den ich unten ein Stückchen eingrabe. So furchtbar hoch springen die meisten Froscharten ja nicht. Damit sollte sich die Population deutlich minimieren lassen, weil Nachwuchs im eigenen Teich und Zuzug von außen unterbunden werden. Bei entsprechende Größe des Teiches helfen sicher auch __ Raubfische den Nachwuchs zu dezimieren. Ob das die bessere "Lösung" ist, wage ich zu bezweifeln.


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Apr. 2004)

*re*

Hallo Michael
ich kann Dir sicher auch nicht helfen
nur 
ich habe selbst 2 Katzen und  -zig ! Nachbarkatzen und
 DIE
interessieren sich  für jeden Ton und jede Bewegung am Teich !
im Teich interessieren sich die Fische für alles was da schwimmt.
ich habe trotzdem __ Frösche .
KEINER quakt !
Ich würde es lieben !


ich kann aber auch Deine Situation verstehen !

ich hatte mal einen Kollegen,
der hat immer so laut geschluckt .....
ich hätte ihn erwürgen können,
oder hab ich das ?....

 8)


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Apr. 2004)

hi hi, das letzte Bild ist ja Klasse.

@Gast, war ja auch nicht böse gemeint von mir. Kann mir auch vorstellen, dass es so manchen nervt.
Bei uns im Dorf musste jetzt ein Bauer seinen Hahn abschaffen, weil er morgens immer gekräht hat. Der bildet sich aber auch was ein der Hahn  .
Nun sind ein paar "Zugezogene" dabei sich über die Kuhweide an ihrer Grundstücksgrenze zu beschweren. Nach dem Motto: "Wir ziehen aufs Land, aber wollen keine Tiere riechen oder hören. Höchstens sehen, aber nur von weitem".


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Apr. 2004)

hallo Gast, einfach das Wasser aus den Teich lassen, dann ist Ruhe. Eine Katze soll __ Frösche fangen ?? Erzähl das mal unseren Katzen, ich glaub die lachen sich tot.
Nicht für ungut, in zwei Wochen ist Ruhe.
Gruß, Eugen


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Apr. 2004)

*Re*

@Eugen 
ich hoffe doch nicht  †   
also meine Katzen jagen außerdem noch :
Plüschmäuse 
Tennisbälle
Korken
Wurstzipfel
kleine Hunde :runningdog: 
Blätter
Hauptsache es bewegt sich oder bewegt sich wenn man die Krallen
reinhaut !
is so !
und meine __ Frösche scheinen lieber ruhig zu sein als den 
Katzen zur Unterhaltung zu dienen.

Eure Katzen scheinen mir sehr materialistisch und "altbacken" zu sein,
aber wenigstens so intelligent um Zuzuhören
aber dann wieder gesundheitlich so angeschlagen das sie 
möglicherweise dem verstecktem Humor der INFO erliegen !?
 8)


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Karsten,

vielleicht haben Deine Katzen einfach nur Angst vor Deinen Krustentieren.


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Apr. 2004)

Hi Karsten,

sag mal hast Du Killerkatzen  

Unsere rennen eher vor allen weg was neu und ungewöhnlich ist.  


Schöne Grüße Thorsten


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Kaiserbazi,

das ist ja wie einer der sich ein Auto kauft und hinter fragt warum es Treibstoff verbraucht.

Es gibt keine Möglichkeit einen Teich Froschunfreundlich zu gestalten. Der Frosch kommt immer wieder, auch wenn sein Nachwuchs gefressen wird (was ja sowieso der Fall ist)

Grüße
RSL


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Apr. 2004)

Hallo K. 

vielleicht hilft Dir das weiter - zumindestens zur Beruhigung in der Magengegend durch "Anerkennen" des Unmöglichen:

"Das Landgericht Hanau hat die Klage abgewiesen (Az. 2 S 343/84). Die __ Frösche dürfen wegen § 25 Hessisches Naturschutzgesetz (HessNatG) nicht entfernt werden. Zu den durch diese Vorschrift besonders geschützten Tierarten gehören alle europäischen Lurcharten und damit auch die im Teich des Beklagten lebenden Frösche. Es ist insbesondere verboten, Tieren der besonders geschützten Art nachzustellen und sie zu fangen. Den Teich zu beseitigen um den Lärm zu verhindern, ist ebenfalls bereits nach § 25 I HessNatG verboten. Außerdem ist es nach § 23 Nr. 5 HessNatG unter anderem verboten, Teiche und Tümpel zu verfüllen, zu entwässern oder anderweitig nachteilig zu verändern. Daraus folgt zugleich, dass es dem Beklagten auch nicht gestattet ist, den Teich durch Verändern der Bepflanzung so umzugestalten, dass er als Lebensraum für Frösche nicht mehr geeignet ist, um die Tiere auf diese Weise zum Abwandern zu zwingen."

Der Link dazu:


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Apr. 2004)

Ein kleines Licht am Horizont:

Quakende __ Frösche im Gartenteich können während der jährlichen Paarungszeit hauptsächlich von April bis Juni den nachbarlichen Frieden erheblich auf die Probe stellen. Nach der Rechtsprechung des Bundesverfassungsgerichts ist der Gartenteichbesitzer zwar für den Lärm in seinem Grundstück verantwortlich. Die Frösche beseitigen oder den Teich zuschütten darf er nicht, da die Frösche artenschutzrechtlich geschützt sind. Nur wenn die Naturschutzbehörde eine Ausnahmegenehmigung erteilt, kann der Teichbesitzer die Frösche umquartieren!


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Susanne,

das beruhigt ja dann doch. 
Also dann sollen die Froggys mal kommen, mein Teich wird bald fertig.


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Mai 2004)

hallo,
bin zufällig auf das forum gestossen und das wäre nee lösung:

Die früheren feuchten Burggräben waren für die __ Frösche natürlich ein richtiger Anziehungspunkt. Und damit die Burgbewohner durch das laute Froschgequake nicht in ihrer Nachtruhe gestört wurden, hat man Leute angestellt, die regelmässig aufs Wasser schlagen mussten. Durch die Erschütterung verstummten die Froschmännchen augenblicklich.» Diesen Trick machte sich auch das Bauamt zunutze. Da man dafür aber schlecht Leute anstellen konnte, musste die Sache irgendwie technisch gelöst werden.

   Die Idee, einen «elektronischen Froschwächter» zu konstruieren. Es ist eine simple Wasserpumpe, die elektronisch gesteuert in kurzen Intervallen einen Wasserstrahl ausstösst. Die Wirkung ist die eines Steinwurfs ins Wasser. Das erwünschte Resultat: Froschkonzert pianissimo! Da das Gerät nur nachts läuft, hat die Hundertschaft Frösche am Tag ihre Freiheit. Und die Menschen nachts ihre Ruhe. Ein gutschweizerischer Kompromiss

ich hoffe ich konnte helfen, bin auch ein geplagter nachbar von eine froschteich.
gruß georg


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Mai 2004)

hi Gast-Georg,

ist auf jeden Fall ein guter Hinweis - funktioniert das denn bei deinem nachbarn?

Sollte ich je mal Froggies bekommen und meinen nachbarn zu doll schimpfen, dann könnte ich ja zumindestens gelegntlich so für ruhe sorgen - so dass klappt ....


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Mai 2004)

hallo susanne,

ob es funktioniert weis ich leider auch nicht  hatte heute eine schlaflose nacht (durch quacken) und dadurch das internet durch sucht, und bin dabei auf diesen tip gekommen sowie auf euer forum.
aber es hört sich logisch an und wäre eine ökologische alternative finde ich.
ich werde es mal meinen nachbarn vorschlagen und hoffen das es wieder leisere nächte gibt.   
georg


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Mai 2004)

Au ja Georg und wnen ihrs ausprobiert habt - unbedingt berichten!

Wünsche trotzdem gute Nachtruhe!


----------

